# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  day old chicks for corns and kings?

## Bruce Whitehead

I have 5 colubrids, and was recently offered a trade of day old chicks for a BP hatchling that I have for sale.

I am one of those carmudgeons that does not like switching up BP prey, but I know my colubrids are garbage disposals and I assume they would feed on them if given the chance.

Has anyone had success feeding colubrids chicks before and do they take them with consistency?

I checked out the nutritional comparison chart at Rodentpro.com and other than being lower in ash, they are quite similar to an adult mouse nutrition wise (and yes, I know there are not studies specific to colubrids and what they require).

Any feedback appreciated. 

Bruce

----------


## dr del

Hi,

I've fed a couple of spare chicks to the corn snakes over the years.

The main problem I found was the sheer size of the chicks across the hips compared to a corn's head. They managed to eat them but I was always nervous about it.  :Embarassed: 

My BP's however really seem to like chicks - I just never wanted to make it a big part of their diet.


dr del

----------


## wilomn

I fed chicks to corns and kings for years. They were never the only food, there were always rodents as well, but I would go three or four months and feed them heavily.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

I guess that is one of the concerns, is that I would be getting cash plus 500 chicks... I worry about being able to use that many in that time frame before they go bad.

I know they are 20-30g, but I assumed it would be a rounder prey vs the nice sleek rat sausage they are currently getting.

Thanks for the responses. Always appreciate it.

Bruce

----------


## RichardA

People order frozen prey by the hundreds all the time. You will go through them a lot quicker then you think as well. They are a good switch up food item, even more so for corns and other rat snakes.

----------

